# 'Best of show ' starter kit



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm looking at getting the swissvax best of show starter kit:

http://www.swissvax.co.uk/products/star ... on-kit.asp

If i wash\clay\wash\dry first, is the cleaner fluid the only process i need to go through prior to using the wax :?: Is this the same as a polish :?:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Yes. 
Cleaner Fluid is a very fine polish/paint cleaner and primer for the wax.
Be aware it'll not hide or remove swirls.

Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Be aware it'll not hide or remove swirls.
> 
> Dave


You need Dave for that


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Yes.
> Cleaner Fluid is a very fine polish/paint cleaner and primer for the wax.
> Be aware it'll not hide or remove swirls.
> 
> Dave


Will it remove very light scratches though :?: or do i need to use another product before using the cleaner fluid :?:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Jas225 said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.
> ...


No. You could use either Swissvax's medium or strong cleaner fluids first- costly though!

A better solution would be to use something like Megs ScratchX and then follow up with the standard cleaner fluid.

Dave


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Jas225 said:
> 
> 
> > Jac-in-a-Box said:
> ...


Thanks Dave, Megs ScratchX it is then


----------



## keithsto (Jun 8, 2007)

Can you use the cleaner fluid as a base for other waxes?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

You can - well at least it works with Zymol, though I'd imagine it would work with others.

Dave


----------

